# 1999 Yamaha 60hp



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

My '99 Yamaha 60hp outboard is acting up, I have had this problem for a while now. The motor runs great and idles fine but it seems like the problem is in wide open throttle. When the motor is full throttle it bogs down and will not get on plane until I let the motor rest for a minute, 3/4 throttle it seems to have no issues. Carb issue?


----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

It is a 2 stroke


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

probably a fuel pump or primer bulb issue, remove 2 bolts on fuel pump. leave hoses connected and squeeze bulb, if fuel comes out the side of the pump (facing motor), then replace.  If that's good and still having issues, then you probably have a bad primer bulb and or fitting to motor (use OEM parts).  Hopefully that will solve your problem, the yammy techs on this forum will chime in with a more accurate solution.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like it's starving for fuel and not getting it fast enough.

-blocked carb jet (high speed jet?)
-bad fuel pump/primer bulb

Have you cleaned the carbs recently? Is your primer bulb always tight?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

What he said


----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

I have already replaced the fuel pump on the motor, I have not replaced the primer bulb yet. The one thing I have noticed is the tank seems to be starving for air, as the tank loses gas it basically sucks in the sides, air vent seems to be clear of debris, should I replace the air vent hose anyways?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thatll do it.
Run it with the cap off for a while (dont get water in it)
And see what it does


----------

